# Two-hearted fall trip......



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Wifey and I camped at the mouth of the 2heart this summer and it was beautiful. We would like to go back for some fall fishing. Can any of you reccommend the best time for Coho/Pink/Menominee? Also, is it a shore/surf fishing only, or could I get my 17' Lund out of the river mouth for some trolling? Thanks for all help. Capnhook


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

We usually go the last part of october for steelhead, fishing from the shore/waders, and usually hook up with some nice cohos, as for the boat I have no idea. I've seen 12 footers on the river, but that's something that can be carried.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

About 3 or 4 miles east is Little Lake Harbor.
You could launch there, go into Lake Superior from Little Lake, travel west to the 2 Hearted mouth. Pay close attention to the weather. Superior can be very dangerous for small craft.


----------



## Product of Presque Isle (May 2, 2009)

I've seen boats fishing in the lake in front of the two heart. I believe they launch from litte lake harbor a couple of miles east. A guy I know said he used to launch from there and fish in front of the two heart mouth for steelhead in the spring and did quite well.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

You could launch a 16' from the launch area but I don't think you'd get out to the lake. It gets pretty shallow right at the mouth. Little Lake Harbor is the way to go.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

PIKE LAKER
How's fishing since the weather cooled down?
I'm coming to that area the 29th.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I did this trip several years ago at the exact same place. Fished the river early in the morning with some success, but had better luck catching steelies on the surf. We had our best luck using chartruese spawn bags, tossed right on the outer edge of the river current, which is pretty easy see. The fish weren't big, but they were scrappy. That was in early November and the weather was perfect as the wind was out of the NNW at just the right speed so it didn't get too rough. If you do surf fish, you'll some way to hold your rods, as its all rocks, I'd suggest a simple bucket with PVC pipe taped to the sides will work just fine. IF you go, have fun, I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> I did this trip several years ago at the exact same place. Fished the river early in the morning with some success, but had better luck catching steelies on the surf. We had our best luck using chartruese spawn bags, tossed right on the outer edge of the river current, which is pretty easy see. The fish weren't big, but they were scrappy. That was in early November and the weather was perfect as the wind was out of the NNW at just the right speed so it didn't get too rough. If you do surf fish, you'll some way to hold your rods, as its all rocks, I'd suggest a simple bucket with PVC pipe taped to the sides will work just fine. IF you go, have fun, I think you'll really enjoy it.


 
"Don't say it Whit ol' boy! Don't say it!"...............:lol:

Do pay attention to what Uncle Toto says about rod holders. His suggestion is spot on correct.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Shrike - Haven't been up to my place since June so I couldn't tell you. We usually have our big trip the last weekend of September, and depending on weather that is getting too early. Back in the day, that was prime time.

All,
I prefer the tried and true 6' rebar with a pvc tube duct taped to it to hold my rods (that doesn't sound right:lol on the beach.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Pike Laker,
Thanks.
Headin for Little Lake Sunday. Probably fish Little Lake, Culhane, maybe Two Hearted mouth.


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the Two Heart. My guide partner and I might have to hit that this fall for some Steelhead action. So many fish, so little time.


----------

